# Thunderbird - Schriftarten empfangener Text-Mails einstellen



## Nurgler (6. März 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in Thunderbird die Schriftart und Größe für eingehende Text-Mails einstellen kann? Ich kann in letzter Zeit viele Mails kaum noch lesen, weil sie so klein und undeutlich sind. (Und die Zeichenkodierung stimmt auch nicht immer...)
Ich find aber keine Einstellung für die Schriftart von empfangenen Mails.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Onlinestate (6. März 2008)

Kannst einmal in den Optionen unter Ansicht -> Formatierungen -> Schriftarten und Kodierungen oder direkt unter Ansicht -> Schriftgrad bzw Zeichenkodierung.


----------



## Nurgler (6. März 2008)

Onlinestate am 06.03.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst einmal in den Optionen unter Ansicht -> Formatierungen -> Schriftarten und Kodierungen oder direkt unter Ansicht -> Schriftgrad bzw Zeichenkodierung.



Was muss ich denn da einstellen? Wenn ich da die Schriftart ändere werden die Mails immer noch gleich angezeigt.


----------



## Onlinestate (6. März 2008)

Nurgler am 06.03.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss ich denn da einstellen? Wenn ich da die Schriftart ändere werden die Mails immer noch gleich angezeigt.


Dann würde ich darauf tippen, dass du die E-Mails als HTML darstellst, was ich generell abstellen würde (alleine wegen der Übersichtlichkeit und auch wegen Sicherheitsaspekten). Also lieber als Text darstellen, denn bei HTML kann der Sender das Aussehen entscheiden. Außer auf die Schriftgröße könntest du imho nichts verändern. Wenn die Schriftgröße über strg + + (größer) oder strg + - (kleiner) sich auch nicht verändert, dann kannste zumindest die HTML-E-Mails wohl nicht beeinflussen.
Außer du änderst die Windows-Standardeinstellungen, aber das macht weit mehr kaputt, als du haben willst.


----------



## Nurgler (7. März 2008)

Onlinestate am 06.03.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Nurgler am 06.03.2008 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab heute ne neue Mail gekriegt, die scheinbar richtig (nach den neuen Einstellungen) formatiert wurde. Allerdings scheinen die Einstellungen nicht auf vorhandene Mails übertragen zu werden. Woran kann das liegen? 
Kann das was mit der HTML-Darstellung zu tun haben, von der du sprichst? Wie kann man die eigentlich umstellen?


----------

